# ...serviceberry, juneberry....



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

Anyone out there that can relate some instructive experience with the shrub/tree - *serviceberry*?
(I think it's also called 'juneberry'...Amelanchier sp.)

I was at a large nursery today and one of the managers told me that his landscape designers are more frequently recommending serviceberry trees in lieu of crabapples.

He said: _Serviceberry_ is more disease resistant; has colorful spring blooms; much better fall color; and is a prolific producers of berries that are a big attraction for birds.

Any comments would be welcome.


----------



## part timer (Sep 30, 2003)

We have a serviceberry tree in our yard. They are small as trees go. A mature speciman is usually pruned to about 15'. They usually have multiple, interwoven trunks which makes them visually interesting. They are covered with small white flowers in the spring and small red berries at this time of year. Our tree has been swarmed by songbirds the last week and is almost stripped of berries.

Overall they are a very nice landscape tree.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

fairfax1 said:


> Anyone out there that can relate some instructive experience with the shrub/tree - *serviceberry*?
> (I think it's also called 'juneberry'...Amelanchier sp.)
> 
> I was at a large nursery today and one of the managers told me that his landscape designers are more frequently recommending serviceberry trees in lieu of crabapples.
> ...


That would make a good choice , they are beutifull trees.


----------



## sagittarius (Jun 2, 2004)

.... also called shadberry down south because the flowers bloom when the shad run. I planted 25 this spring for some native plant diversity for feeding wildlife. Only lost one so far, the rest look very healthy and some even had flowers. Bought them from a county native tree/bush program, 2-3 feet tall bare root, at about $1.25 each. The deer and rabbits have not found them yet, but I need to get the tree tubes on them soon.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

When i worked for a nursery the deer would eat the same 4 or 5 in a row of 100 or so. They would just keep eating the new growth that came up all summer long. They stayed 3-4' as the other plants grew to 8-10' .


----------



## Kurt D (Nov 23, 2004)

It may be a different Spp. than in Michigan. There are several Spp. across North America. They make great pies. Where I have hunted in Manitoba the owner of the motel/restaurant makes pies and gives one to each crew of hunters. Great after a chicken dinner. I don't know how he is able to pick that many of them. The birds eat them pretty fast at my place.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I replanted in part with serviceberry in the wildlife corridoors as part of my WHIP. 
http://plant-materials.nrcs.usda.gov/pubs/WAPMCFS00459.pdf


----------



## nitrojoe (Dec 22, 2004)

we have some at our nursery and those dang birds always beat us to those berries. we have had a little rabbit damage in the winter when they eat the bark. ours are about 6' -7' tall


----------



## goemado (Feb 5, 2005)

fairfax1 said:


> Anyone out there that can relate some instructive experience with the shrub/tree - *serviceberry*?
> (I think it's also called 'juneberry'...Amelanchier sp.)
> 
> I was at a large nursery today and one of the managers told me that his landscape designers are more frequently recommending serviceberry trees in lieu of crabapples.
> ...


I've had one in the yard for 5 years now. They're great. Strong growers. No problem with diseases. Look nice in the spring and fall. The berries are tasty. I have noticed that they tend to throw up a bunch of suckers each year that have to be trimmed back...but I've been very happy with it.


----------

